# SMTP server(sendmail)



## animesh_joshi (Sep 19, 2007)

am completely new at this. All i know is sendmail ships with FreeBSD UNIX. However, how do i configure/install it to send and receive emails? The only thing i could figure out was that i need to create an MX resource record in the DNS zone file with IP address pointing towards my MTA(mail transfer agent). I will have different accounts for different web hosts. Every web customer will have 3 email accounts.


----------



## carpenter12 (Aug 25, 2007)

did you get an MX record set up for your SMTP server with your DNS provider yet? Do you have your SMTP server set up with a static IP address?


TC


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you gone to sendmail.org and read their documentation? Do a search at "sendmail.org" for "MX", there were some hits.


----------

